# Biiting while grooming - do yours do this?



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

My kittens get along really well, and they groom each other often. I have noticed recently that Aloo suddenly bites Billi's neck while grooming him. But it's not the grooming hair kind of bite, she opens her mouth wide and bite his neck from front. It does not seem like an attack, but more a play bite? as Billi does not react in pain...is this something all cats do? Billi tries to bite back at times, then they go back to grooming each other or themselves.

Those weird cats! :crazy


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

haha...I do not have a 2nd cat to witness that, but just 2days ago, I passed by a petshop and there were 3dogs playing crazy inside the shop, they were also biting at the neck. Many passers-by stopped to look in and found them cute, lol. Sorry, I may be off topic, lol.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

My two do this, but they wind up fighting. Lol. I'm not sure what it is, really. Probably a form of play or just affection.


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

lol! Dusty does this to us! He'll be licking, licking, licking and then will suddenly bite us (not really hard but still) and then run off and start acting all spazzy. We call it his spazz attacks. lol


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

This is perfectly normal. My two will start off grooming each other and end up chasing around the house, whacking and chomping at each other. They are just play fighting.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha ok so it's what cats do then. I swear, their attention span is like 2 seconds at a time! They can't make up their mind about playing, grooming, and eating!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

This is normal. Grooming and play fighting are both ways bonded cats show affection, so often one will morph into the other midstream.


----------



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

This may appear to be like playing, but alot of cats just don't like being petted for too long on thier body. They will tolerate it to an extent, but they generaly don't like it. They have scent glands all over their face and head so they love it when u pet and scratch them in those areas, but not the body. Especialy not the side of their stomach. When I groom Pipin I'm very careful not to go for his more sensitive areas for too long.. couple sweeps with the brush, move on to his back for a couple mins, then go back to the places he doesn't like. I mix it up so he doesn't get annoyed. All the time rubbing his head so at least he's getting something he really likes also. When I do it this way Pipin is almost always completely relaxed on my lap and totaly diggin it. But I have to get him while he's settled on my lap. I don't try to do his other side unless he changes positions and I'm not forcing him into anything.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

AaronR1074 said:


> This may appear to be like playing, but alot of cats just don't like being petted for too long on thier body. They will tolerate it to an extent, but they generaly don't like it. They have scent glands all over their face and head so they love it when u pet and scratch them in those areas, but not the body. Especialy not the side of their stomach. When I groom Pipin I'm very careful not to go for his more sensitive areas for too long.. couple sweeps with the brush, move on to his back for a couple mins, then go back to the places he doesn't like. I mix it up so he doesn't get annoyed. All the time rubbing his head so at least he's getting something he really likes also. When I do it this way Pipin is almost always completely relaxed on my lap and totaly diggin it. But I have to get him while he's settled on my lap. I don't try to do his other side unless he changes positions and I'm not forcing him into anything.


This situation is a cat grooming another cat, not a human grooming a cat.


----------

